# Earthquakes in Lake Chapala area?



## lhauker (Jul 20, 2016)

We are seriously considering Lake Chapala but my wife is concerned about earthquakes having lived in California. I realize that they can happen anywhere as they are happening once in a while in Texas now. It seems like it will be the best place for us because it has affordable golf plus seems to be a nice area. We are going to visit first and will definitely rent like everyone recommends.
Thanks


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

You do know there are many volcanos near by, just part of the Pacific Rim of Fire......You might check out San Miguel de Allende, Texas license plates on most vehicles........Chapala is only about 100 KM or 60 miles from the active volcano Colima.......


----------



## Tio Copas (Jul 7, 2016)

Quakes that occur some distance from Chapala are sometimes felt but there have been no major temblors in the area for many, many years. No real damage, nothing catastrophic or quakes with loss of life or injury. The Colima volcano has little effect on seismic activity in Chapala.

Earthquakes in Chapala, Jalisco, Mexico - Biggest Magnitude - Page 32


----------



## Tio Copas (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh and BTW, the only active volcano nearby is the Volcan de Fuego, near Colima. There are less than a dozen active volcanos in the whole country.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

The Chapala area is mostly free of natural disasters, has a nice climate and the golfers are happy.
High season is busy: Around October through March. Desirable rentals are harder to find at that time. April and May are the hottest months and the rains get serious from June through August, but mostly at night. It's a pleasure sitting under cover watching the thunderstorms over the lake on the warm evenings.
Good luck and welcome.


----------



## lhauker (Jul 20, 2016)

Thank you to everyone who answered me. That does help. We wish we could move tomorrow. LOL


----------

